# Got Marble?



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Very cool! I wonder how many of those are swimming around?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Probably one less swimming around now.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I personally think it looks like sh*t.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I personally think it looks like sh*t.


I'm going to have to agree. Might be rare, but I don't think I would want it. If anything, I would want to see it in the water first.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i think they look pretty cool. size and shape of a rhom but a new pattern. i know they come in every now and then. but this one looks kool.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I personally think it looks like sh*t.


I agree. To me it looks parisite and disease ridden.


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

looks dope... thanks for sharing


----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)

Hella Dope. I want to grow one out.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks interesting... be curious to see it in the water


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

awesome pic thx, fish looks fugly but i would get it for the rarity factor, if the guy was smart it would add 'pretending to be a rock' into its hunting arsenal


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

More Marbles?
All Rio Xingu


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

the last 3 look nice, the first one looks like it got some horrible disease.


----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Personally I don't like the look of them, they look like they got some kind of skin or scale fungus or some other kind of pigmentation disorder condition and I wouldn't be surprised if that is in fact what these fish have.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Highly oxygenated water.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Highly oxygenated water.


Your point is?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Ja said:


> Highly oxygenated water.


Your point is?
[/quote]

Theory on what causes the coloration.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Highly oxygenated water.


Your point is?
[/quote]

Theory on what causes the coloration.
[/quote]

where did you hear/read that from??


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> Highly oxygenated water.


Your point is?
[/quote]

Theory on what causes the coloration.
[/quote]

where did you hear/read that from??
[/quote]

Its fact that the fish come from highly oxygenated water.

Hold your breath. You will change color. Start breathing again, you will change color.


----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)

Interesting theory. All speculation until there is proof of this. Pull that one from your ass







? I still want a marble.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Highly oxygenated water.


Your point is?
[/quote]

Theory on what causes the coloration.
[/quote]

where did you hear/read that from??
[/quote]

Its fact that the fish come from highly oxygenated water.

Hold your breath. You will change color. Start breathing again, you will change color.
[/quote]

LOL so base on that theory I can just start inject my tank with O2 and I can create marble rhom?? 
I remember G mentioned that the ones he fished were from high oxygenated water which is why makes it hard to ship them back alive. but I don't think that's the factor that effect their coloration.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Try it. Your plants may die though.


----------

